# AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless doesnt work at gentoo

## r420r

i cant connect with wireless to internet  :Sad: 

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

h4x0r isaac # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx//i hide my eternet  

          inet addr:192.168.1.36  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: xxx::xxx:xxx:xxx:xxx/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:96440 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14606 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:17201934 (16.4 Mb)  TX bytes:2213157 (2.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 

ip6tnl0   Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          NOARP  MTU:1460  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

h4x0r isaac #

------------------------

h4x0r isaac # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

h4x0r isaac # 

-------------------------

h4x0r isaac # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   18944  2 

drm                    55700  3 i915

snd_seq_oss            22912  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4480  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32336  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5516  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            30624  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13056  1 snd_pcm_oss

rtc                     9880  0 

ath_pci                72352  0 

wlan                  141892  1 ath_pci

snd_hda_intel         196632  0 

ath_hal               176976  1 ath_pci

snd_pcm                44420  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15108  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30436  8 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

yenta_socket           19340  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          9984  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24212  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

intelfb                28324  0 

i2c_algo_bit            5124  1 intelfb

tifm_7xx1               6144  0 

tifm_core               6404  1 tifm_7xx1

sdhci                  13708  0 

mmc_core               18180  1 sdhci

i2c_i801                7184  0 

i2c_core               14336  3 intelfb,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_i801

intel_agp              18068  1 

agpgart                19796  4 drm,intelfb,intel_agp

tg3                    90244  0 

e1000                  93120  0 

nfs                    90944  0 

lockd                  47496  1 nfs

sunrpc                114812  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   144748  0 

dm_mirror              16768  0 

dm_mod                 37824  1 dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          1792  0 

pdc_adma                6788  0 

sata_mv                14472  0 

ata_piix               10884  0 

ahci                   15748  0 

sata_qstor              7172  0 

sata_vsc                6788  0 

sata_uli                5764  0 

sata_sis                7172  0 

pata_sis                9988  1 sata_sis

sata_sx4               10372  0 

sata_nv                14468  0 

sata_via                8964  0 

sata_svw                6020  0 

sata_sil24             11012  0 

sata_sil                8456  0 

sata_promise            9348  0 

libata                 77620  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,pata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17416  0 

ohci1394               28208  0 

ieee1394               56632  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              10112  0 

usbhid                 21088  0 

ohci_hcd               16644  0 

uhci_hcd               18956  0 

usb_storage            59840  0 

ehci_hcd               24332  0 

usbcore                86024  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

h4x0r isaac # 

h4x0r isaac # uname -a

Linux h4x0r 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Wed Sep 19 01:24:18 GMT 2007 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2130  @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

h4x0r isaac # 

Best Regards,

r420r

----------

## dr_cerebro

Same problem here, same devices.

----------

## eccerr0r

ifconfig ath0 ?

what's showing up in dmesg dealing with detection when that atheros (madwifi?) driver gets insmodded?

----------

## Hara

For me I solved this problem by turning on the switch for wireless on my laptop and then reloading module ath_pci. The light was always on so I assumed it was already on, apparently, that wasn't true.

My problem is my wireless config is not working right on boot. I have to type "ifconfig ath0 up" or else in the end, dhcpcd ath0 up won't work in the end.

----------

## r420r

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> ifconfig ath0 ?
> 
> what's showing up in dmesg dealing with detection when that atheros (madwifi?) driver gets insmodded?

 

h4x0r isaac # ifconfig ath0

ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

h4x0r isaac # 

dmesg says notihing about that

----------

## eccerr0r

So there's absolutely no indication of atheros driver and ath0 in your dmesg?

starting to smell like the driver doesn't know about your card...odd...

----------

## Monkeh

 *r420r wrote:*   

> dmesg says notihing about that

 

That's not possible if you have ath_pci loaded. Just paste the whole output.

----------

## sebastian1234

Did you make a symbolic link to net.lo in /etc/init.d ?

If not, try it:

```
#ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0
```

And paste your /etc/conf.d/net please.

----------

## Monkeh

 *sebastian1234 wrote:*   

> Did you make a symbolic link to net.lo in /etc/init.d ?
> 
> If not, try it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There isn't an ath0 for the net script to work with. Please read before posting..

----------

## StringCheesian

Supposedly sometimes lspci misrecognizes 5007s as 5006s. MadWifi doesn't support 5007s yet. You can probably find out which chipset it really has online.

MadWifi ticket #859: "Hardware Support: AR5006EG (PCI Express)"

MadWifi ticket #1192: "Hardware Support: AR5007EG"

----------

## r420r

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

> Supposedly sometimes lspci misrecognizes 5007s as 5006s. MadWifi doesn't support 5007s yet. You can probably find out which chipset it really has online.
> 
> MadWifi ticket #859: "Hardware Support: AR5006EG (PCI Express)"
> 
> MadWifi ticket #1192: "Hardware Support: AR5007EG"

 

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

	Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Unknown device 7128

	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

	Region 0: Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

	Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

		Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

	Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

		Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

		Device: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

		Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

		Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

		Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

		Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

		Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

		Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

		Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 128 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

		Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

	Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

		Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00000000

		PBA: BAR=0 offset=00000000

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

----------

## r420r

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *r420r wrote:*   dmesg says notihing about that 
> 
> That's not possible if you have ath_pci loaded. Just paste the whole output.

 

h4x0r ~ # tail -f /var/log/messages &

h4x0r ~ # lsmod|grep ath

ath_pci                73376  0 

wlan                  142916  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               178000  1 ath_pci

h4x0r ~ # ifconfig ath0 

ath0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

h4x0r ~ # 

it telling nothing...

----------

## mike_DC

I found that the order of module loading was important. Try loading ath_pci last. That is, after all other wlan and ath modules that you want. Don't worry about hal, it is a dependancy. I'll post my order when I next get a chance if you still need help.

EDIT: Here is the order I have mine in. Kernel 2.6.22-r5

tux ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

snd

snd-pcm

snd-seq

snd-seq-device

snd-seq-oss

snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss

snd-ens1371

#for the wireless

ath-rate-sample

wlan-scan-sta

wlan-ccmp

ath-pci

#EOF

Mike

----------

## Monkeh

Sigh.

Paste the output of the command dmesg.

----------

## r420r

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Sigh.
> 
> Paste the output of the command dmesg.

 

ath_hal: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

wlan: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ath_pci: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.3.2)

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)

----------

## Monkeh

Your card isn't supported.

----------

## r420r

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Your card isn't supported.

 

you think when it will suppot it?

----------

## Monkeh

 *r420r wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   Your card isn't supported. 
> 
> you think when it will suppot it?

 

How should I know?

----------

## r420r

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *r420r wrote:*    *Monkeh wrote:*   Your card isn't supported. 
> 
> you think when it will suppot it? 
> 
> How should I know?

 

=) ok

----------

## r420r

hi again

i try ndiswrapper it doesnt work..  :Sad: 

h4x0r isaac # ndiswrapper -i ar5211.sys 

installing ar5211.sys ...

couldn't find SourceDisksFiles section - continuing anyway...

couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete

h4x0r isaac # 

h4x0r isaac # ndiswrapper -l

ar5211.sys : invalid driver!

----------------------------------

----------

## StringCheesian

You're supposed to run ndiswrapper like that on an .inf file, with any other files the inf came with (like maybe that .sys file) in the same directory.

----------

## Tatewaki

okay i got some of the same problem with my Atheros card.

lspci gives: 05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) and that is a netgear wpn311

i got ath_pci loaded with modprobe and it dose not giv me a error.

I know one that has the exact same card and it works, the only diffrens we found was that he was using gentoo-sources 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 and i was using r7

what can the problem be? If anyone wanna have more info (dmesg etc.) then please say so. i got this card to make a wireless access point so i like to get this to work.

----------

## r420r

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

> You're supposed to run ndiswrapper like that on an .inf file, with any other files the inf came with (like maybe that .sys file) in the same directory.

 

http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-xp-53035.zip

http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-vista-720164.zip

i dont found any *.inf file yet on my driver  :Sad: 

how i can create it?

----------

## StringCheesian

 *r420r wrote:*   

>  *StringCheesian wrote:*   You're supposed to run ndiswrapper like that on an .inf file, with any other files the inf came with (like maybe that .sys file) in the same directory. 
> 
> http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-xp-53035.zip
> 
> http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-vista-720164.zip
> ...

 

Try one from here: http://www.atheros.cz/

Somebody linked there in a madwifi ticket. I'm using one from that site and it seems to be working perfectly, but that's as far as I can vouch for that site's trustworthiness. For all I know they could've been tampered with, so beware.

If you have Windows installed, you can probably find the driver in WINDOWS/system32, probably named "net5211.*" or somthing like that.

----------

## r420r

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

>  *r420r wrote:*    *StringCheesian wrote:*   You're supposed to run ndiswrapper like that on an .inf file, with any other files the inf came with (like maybe that .sys file) in the same directory. 
> 
> http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-xp-53035.zip
> 
> http://www.toshiba-tro.de/tools/updates/atheros-wlan/atheros-wlan-vista-720164.zip
> ...

 

i got only that 

isaac@h4x0r /windows/c/WINDOWS/system32 $ find -name *5211.*

./drivers/ar5211.sys

isaac@h4x0r /windows/c/WINDOWS/system32 $ 

that is only sys file...

----------

## StringCheesian

Here's an ndiswrapper install guide:

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/

According to that your inf file might be under WINDOWS/inf

----------

## r420r

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

> Here's an ndiswrapper install guide:
> 
> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
> 
> According to that your inf file might be under WINDOWS/inf

 

how i can found which *.inf is good for me ?

ls|grep inf | nopaste

http://rafb.net/p/3Ee3bu20.html

i do that.. i am waiting for your answer

----------

## David8525

i loaded madwifi and it works but i cant log in to different networks. i cant find the tool that lets me see other wireless networks that are around me. can anyone help please.

----------

## StringCheesian

 *David8525 wrote:*   

> i loaded madwifi and it works but i cant log in to different networks. i cant find the tool that lets me see other wireless networks that are around me. can anyone help please.

 

For command line, there's "iwlist name-of-interface-like-wlan0-for-example scan". I think networkmanager might provide an interface.

 *r420r wrote:*   

> how i can found which *.inf is good for me ?
> 
> ls|grep inf | nopaste
> 
> http://rafb.net/p/3Ee3bu20.html
> ...

 

I'm sorry I didn't notice that you had replied. The link gives me a 404. The .inf file's name is probably similar to the name of your .sys or .cat file. Try "*5211*inf", for example.

----------

## r420r

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

>  *David8525 wrote:*   i loaded madwifi and it works but i cant log in to different networks. i cant find the tool that lets me see other wireless networks that are around me. can anyone help please. 
> 
> For command line, there's "iwlist name-of-interface-like-wlan0-for-example scan". I think networkmanager might provide an interface.
> 
>  *r420r wrote:*   how i can found which *.inf is good for me ?
> ...

 

i havent this file...

i downloaded madwifi driver svn version , i was try svn update, and install again

it doesnt work again...

----------

## r420r

i found inf file..

```

# ls

ar5211.sys  oem1.inf

# ndiswrapper -l

oem1 : driver installed

   device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  213156  10 

i915                   22016  2 

drm                    58772  3 i915

snd_seq_oss            25984  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7552  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                35408  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8588  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            33696  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

rtc                    12952  0 

fuse                   37140  2 

ndiswrapper           137116  0 

gspca                 612816  0 

videodev               26752  1 gspca

v4l2_common            15104  1 videodev

v4l1_compat            15364  1 videodev

ohci1394               31280  0 

ieee1394               59704  1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           22412  0 

rsrc_nonstatic         13056  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            27284  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

i2c_i801               10256  0 

i2c_core               17408  1 i2c_i801

ath_pci                95016  0 

wlan                  149552  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               220256  1 ath_pci

tifm_7xx1               9216  0 

tifm_core               9476  1 tifm_7xx1

sdhci                  16780  0 

mmc_core               21252  1 sdhci

snd_hda_intel         203416  0 

snd_pcm                47492  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18180  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    33508  8 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10504  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

tg3                    93316  0 

e1000                  96192  0 

nfs                    94016  0 

lockd                  50568  1 nfs

sunrpc                117884  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   147820  0 

scsi_wait_scan          4864  0 

pdc_adma                9860  0 

sata_mv                17544  0 

ata_piix               13956  0 

ahci                   18948  0 

sata_qstor             10244  0 

sata_vsc                9860  0 

sata_uli                8836  0 

sata_sis               10244  0 

pata_sis               13060  1 sata_sis

sata_sx4               13444  0 

sata_nv                17540  0 

sata_via               12036  0 

sata_svw                9092  0 

sata_sil24             14084  0 

sata_sil               11528  0 

sata_promise           12420  0 

libata                 80692  16 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,pata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sl811_hcd              13184  0 

usbhid                 24160  0 

ohci_hcd               19716  0 

uhci_hcd               22028  0 

usb_storage            63040  0 

ehci_hcd               27404  0 

usbcore                89352  9 ndiswrapper,gspca,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

and

my dmesg

```

ndiswrapper version 1.49rc2 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper: driver oem1 (,04/05/2007,5.3.0.35) loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:04:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2228): closing handle 0xf78f49e8 not implemented

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:191): log: C0001389, count: 4, return_address: f9941054

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:194): code: 0xf7cf4800

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:194): code: 0x28

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:194): code: 0xf9801000

ndiswrapper (NdisWriteErrorLogEntry:194): code: 0xf9801000

ndiswrapper (mp_init:216): couldn't initialize device: C000009A

ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:439): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001)

ndiswrapper (mp_halt:259): device f7857500 is not initialized - not halting

ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -22

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

```

how i can use it?

----------

## mpiter

As was previously written, Atheros AR5007EG cards are sometime erroneously reported by lspci as AR5006EG.  You have to reboot in Windows to know what is your real card. If you have a real AR5006EG, you might try madwifi-ng drivers with madwifi-ng-tools utilities version 0.9.3.3 to create your ath0 interface:

```
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
```

See other posts on this topic to have a tutorial.  This is likely to work.

On the other hand, if you have an AR5007EG card, there are presently no working drivers yet.  Madwifi team has been waiting for an Atheros HAL for more than 8 months.  Without it, they cannot provide us with a correct driver.  They are now working on an ath5k driver to try to solve the problem, but it is still in progress with no announced deadlines.  Hence, the only present solution is using ndiswrapper with a 64-bit Windows XP driver if you use a 64-bit kernel.  Do not try with a Vista driver because some people reported problems with them.

The first thing to do is to know which wifi card you actually have in your computer.  Reboot in Windows if you have a dual boot to have the answer.  If it is not possible, type "your_computer_name your_computer_model AR5007EG" in google to see if this triggers pages explaining that your computer has the AR5007EG card despite an erroneous claim of lspci.  Then, go on http://www.atheros.cz/ and bring back the right XP driver and run ndiswrapper -i right_file to create your driver.  For example, I have an Acer 7520G which has an AR5007EG card, and it works well with ndiswrapper using the 64-bit XP driver downloaded from the web page.  I used ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf to create a working wlan0 interface.  Good luck,

pit

----------

## mimosinnet

This thread has been really helpful. I have a Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V5535 and I have been trying to configure my atheros card. I have been unable to use the madwifi driver, but I have got the wireless working with ndiswrapper.  Thanks a lot!

```
# lspci

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ath_pci                77808  0

wlan                  161544  1 ath_pci

ath_hal               216048  1 ath_pci

# emerge -s madwifi-ng

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.9.3.3

*  net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

      Latest version available: 0.9.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.9.3.3

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.
```

With ndiswrapper:

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           198400  0

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

UPDATE: I have been able to get the atheros card with the madwifi drivers using a patched snapshot (madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz), install/make install, and followed the FirstTimeHowTo. The discussion on this patch (only works with x86-32) can be followed in the following madwifi ticket.

----------

